# Kayak Fishing Coldwater Creek



## rocker2531 (Jun 8, 2017)

Myself and a couple buddies will be kayak fishing on Coldwater Creek for a 2 day camping trip. Has anyone done something similar and if so were you catching any fish?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tubed and fished, Kayak would be a little harder. Coldwater is a quick running creek and too much trouble getting in and out of a yak. We used tubes and a mini-inflatable boat to put our gear in. We used light tackle and beetle spins.... Deep holes can hold nice bass, so carry plastic worms w/ weights or best yet---live crawfish and a sinker.:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Beetle spins and worms or crickets for bream, spinnerbait or soft plastics for bass. Good fishing little creek.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good question. I live by coldwater and need to try it


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Get the smallest rooster tail you can find, I think its a 1/64th they like the green and orange ones, I have always had the best luck in the pockets away from the current, where it's still

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

How did this turnout?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

No fish there move along! All joke aside Coldwater creek is awesome at times. Spinnerbaits, flukes rigged weightless or a black speed craw Texas rigged usually does the trick.


----------



## zepman167 (Jun 13, 2017)

@Try'n Hard,

We haven't gone yet. Planning for the beginning of August. Have to make sure our work schedules are workout so we are all off. But looking forward to the fishing and camping. Hopefully we can come out with some kind of catches.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Used to fish Coldwater on a regular basis. A single action fly reel on a 8 foot flyrod loaded with 6# floro, small hook and a weight with crickets or worms. We just walked. Go hole to hole and fish the logs and stumps. Take your time and be patient. Produces alot more fish.


----------

